# align



## swrzoe (Jan 3, 2008)

has anyone tried the medicine align


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I moved this over to the Probiotic forum where there is also a fair amount of information about this.It really isn't a "medication" it is a a dietary supplement made up of a particular strain of probiotic bacteria, sometimes called "friendly" bacteria.It is a strain that actually has been tested in IBS patients and it does seem to help a fair number of people.


----------



## roseamb (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi I am starting my fourth week with Align and hav had pretty good luck till this moning It is my fault though. I ate greasy French Fies last night along with chocloate ice cream blend and some cheese pufsf I was ok til I ate the cheese puffs just before bed When willil I ever learn!! Allign takes several weekst o work properly but has been a godsend for me I take 600 to 100 mgs of Calcium with and am still taking Dan active Liquid, and chewable Acidophlius from the health food store I would try it or try to get several weeks worth of samples for your Gasto Doc It takes about a month to really work Rose


----------

